# Wade giggin short trip 11/3



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a couple after work 16 and 14.5
Water was flat calm
Lots of old tracks, almost got a nice sheepshead but she spooked


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Saw this report on another site. Glad to see you posted it on this site.

Thanks of sharing.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job rush!! I was gonna go but felt kinda puny so stayed home. should have went anyway. can't gig them from the couch.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I dont have many nights these days to gig all night, but if I had more time I think you would be seeing more fish, at least id like to think so, lol! I figure if I can go in two hour stints and get a couple fish each time im happy! Brother in-law in town this weekend hope to get him out saturday night for a longer period of time.


----------

